
Boston Dynamics Atlas Robot Goes Full American Ninja Warrior in Latest Demo - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/boston-dynamics-atlas-robot-american-ninja-warrior-parkour#IYeeEJCo8dfsmAyD.02
======
rspeer
The headline is sensationalized -- I understand there's more to the show
"American Ninja Warrior" than jogging up three large steps and not tripping
over a log -- but the demo video is still pretty cool.

~~~
wmeredith
Yeah. My 8 year old can do that “course”.

